# jwnvegas from Pahrump, NV



## jwnvegas (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone know the age of a python colt ser num LA9826 or how I can find out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Colt Python

There is a table here, hope it helps


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, welcome to the site!


----------

